# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Ovako nemojte "tješiti" parove koji se liječe od neplodnosti

## Kadauna

> OD OPTIMIZMA do potpunog očaja i nervoze, od bezuvjetnog međusobnog podržavanja do preispitivanja odnosa i pitanja bi li s nekim drugim išlo lakše... Parovi koji se bore s neplodnošću prošli su sve nabrojano i još mnogo više od onoga što si oni koji nemaju taj problem mogu zamisliti.
> 
> Nekima je o tome nelagodno govoriti, nekima je lakše sve bližnje informirati o svemu što im se događa - u kojoj su fazi pretraga, umjetne oplodnje i ostaloga. Koliko god nastojali biti čvrsti, svi su doživjeli pitanja, komentare i savjete koji su ih izbacili iz takta i zaboljeli jače od šamara.
> 
> Razgovorom s parovima koji se hrabro suočavaju s tim životnim iskušenjem doznali smo kakvi im komentari i "savjeti" najteže padaju. Budite obzirni i ne deprimirajte ih sljedećim doskočicama koje su čuli gomilu puta prije nego što ste ih se vi "originalno" sjetili:
> 
> *1. "Trebate se samo opustiti i sve će se riješiti samo"*
> 
> Nekim parovima možda treba malo duže da začnu i kada se opuste zaista dođe do trudnoće. Međutim, imajte na umu da su parovi kojima je dijagnosticirana neplodnost već prošli tu fazu i "opuštanje" očito nije bilo presudno, već određena fiziološka situacija koja ne pogoduje oplodnji, implantaciji, razvoju embrija ili drugome. Osobi koja se suočava s neplodnošću ovakav će komentar teško pasti jer time implicirate da je ona kriva za svoju dijagnozu jer je "preukočena". 
> ...


bravo za tekst! a evo i link na tekst na indexu: 
http://www.index.hr/mame/clanak/ovak...ti/709309.aspx

----------


## Water

Moja sestra i šogor su išli na potpomognute dugo - negdje oko 6 godina, nisam ih ovako "tješila" niti itko u bližoj obitelji ali su se svejedno naslušali svakakvih nebuloza od okoline. Meni je bilo teško reći sestri da sam trudna (dva puta) dok se ona borila s neplodnošću, nekako sam osjećala da joj "nabijam na nos" svoje trudoće dok se oni toliko muče. Danas su ponosni roditelji dvoje prekrasne dječice  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## Vaki

Uh! Naslušala sam se svega, no najgora je izjava od jedne " kolegice" da su MPO djeca invalidi ili oštećena pa bi bilo bolje da uopće nemamo djecu. Da ne radimo zajedno sigurno bih je odalamila, ovako sam joj sugerirala da se prvo educira i tek onda neka mi se obrati.

----------


## klara

Dobar tekst, mogu nabrojati puno ljudi za koje bih voljela da ga procitaju.
Znam nekoliko parova koji nemaju djecu, ali nisu nam bliski prijatelji. Ne pitam nista, ako je prilika spomenem da mi imamo mpo iskustvo, pa ako ljudi zele pricati o tome, pocet ce sami.


I mi smo se svega naslusali u godinama prije nego smo uspjeli dobiti djecu, bilo je i ljutnje i okretanja ocijma, sve dok se nisam naucila smijati glupostima koji ljudi govore. Jedna od najvecih bisera bila je zena koja me je doslovno izgrdila sto sam sebicna i imam samo jedno dijete (tada sam vec bila trudna s drugim samo se jos nije vidjelo). Glupih komentara ima i sad. Neki dan sam dobila pohvalu kako sam hrabra sto imam 2 djece. Prvo sam se upitala otkud doticna osoba znaza mpo i koliko je truda trebalo za dvije trudnoce. Onda sam shvatila da nema pojma o neplodnosti nego me hvali sto sam se odlucila roditi drugo u danasnje vrijeme krize, besparice i sl.

----------


## amazonka

Svega sam se naslušala 
Od "savjeta", ma opustite se, bit će sve u redu
pa do toga...aaa što, a on stvarno nikako ne može
( e, to mi je bio zadnji put da sam nekome tko nije
u MPO vodama povjerila svoj problem), me stvarno boli glava.

Tekst za svaku pohvalu!!! I kamo sreće da ga tzv. "savjetodavci"
stvarno pročitaju i uvaže ga za ubuduće!

----------


## arlena

odličan tekst!! 
s obzirom da mi ne krijemo da se borimo s neplodnošću a živimo u malom mjestu "di svi znaju sve" komentara ima raznih, ponekad mi bude žao zbog toga, ali najžešči komentar koji sam dobila bio je upućen od 30-godišnjakinje da jel znam da sad mogu dobiti bilo čije dijete  :Laughing:  
mislim ono.... rekla sam joj samo da čije god bilo pisat će se na nas pa će time i biti naše. izgleda da ljudska glupost i nezanje nema veze s godinama

----------


## Mali Mimi

> odličan tekst!! 
> s obzirom da mi ne krijemo da se borimo s neplodnošću a živimo u malom mjestu "di svi znaju sve" komentara ima raznih, ponekad mi bude žao zbog toga, ali najžešči komentar koji sam dobila bio je upućen od 30-godišnjakinje da jel znam da sad mogu dobiti bilo čije dijete  
> mislim ono.... rekla sam joj samo da čije god bilo pisat će se na nas pa će time i biti naše. izgleda da ljudska glupost i nezanje nema veze s godinama


Ah mogla bi i ona dobiti bilo čije dijete u rodilištu ako se desi propust

----------


## ljubilica

odličan tekst! 
trebao bi izlaziti svaki dan u novinama, na tv-u i radiu
najsmješnije što su meni rekli (makar neznaju za naš problem ali pretpostavka je pošto se nisam udala trudna da za mjesc dana moram biti trudna  :Laughing:  da, živim u Zg  :Laughing: ) da sam previše živčana oko čišćenja kuće pa mi se neće zaljepiti

----------


## zasad skulirana

Od nas 5 prija sa faxa,2 imamo djecu a 3 ne...
Za 2 znam da imaju odredjenih poteskoca,nekad pricamo o tome kad se cujemo (ne zivimo u istim gradovima),dok 3cu nemam hrabrosti pitati da li su isli potraziti pomoc (nakon cca 3g odnosa bez zastite) jer sumnjam da joj je suprug sklon "kad Bog da" pristupu....

Procitala sam ovdje na forumukako je netko zalio sto prije nije posao na pretrage te da je dr rekao:a gdje ste do sad? 
Sve se mislim kako cu ju pri iducem pozivu pitati: a da ipak podjete na pregled/konzultacije?
Nadam se da se nece uvrijediti....nisam sigurna doduse kakav uopce ima stav prema MPO...

----------


## Freyja

I meni su ovakvi komentari suvišni, neumjesni, nikada nikomu nisam nešto savjetovala, komentirala...ali mi je, primjerice, jedna moja prijateljica (više poznanica) rekla kako sam joj išla na živce što je nikada nisam ništa pitala (dok su se borili s neplodnošću, sada imaju bebicu), što sam OČIGLEDNO izbjegavala tu temu, što već... Ništa nije crno-bijelo, uvijek bi netko mogao biti povrijeđen (mislim da je slično i kad se netko razvodi, kad nekome umre netko vrlo blizak - ova "druga strana" često ne zna što bi...pa se opet netko nađe povrijeđen). Nije lako, u svakom slučaju.

----------


## littletunafish

mislim da je ipak riječ o tome da si neki ljudi dopuštaju preveliko zadiranje u tuđu intimu, a s druge strane opet ima ljudi koji su super osjetljivi i na obična informativna pitanja. trebaju se obe "strane" malo skulirati. cure koje su ipak uspjele zatrudniti na ovaj ili onaj način (sasvim svejedno) se isto tako susreću sa hrpom neumjesnih pitanja i savjeta, pa opet moraš stati, razmisliti i odgovoriti - nije XY kriv što ti je taj dan 100-ta osoba koja je pitala "a kako će se zvat, di ćeš rodit, joooj bit će mali bik..." 

tipa ovo drugo pitanje po meni uopće nije uvredljivo, nego informativno. i ne mora se postaviti samo nekome tko ima poteškoće sa začećem, nego općenito. a ovo treće je isto tako bezveze, zašto ne bi ispričao nešto što se veže na temu? svodi se na to, da se općenito treba procijeniti s kime trebaš šta pričati.

----------


## ljubilica

ja prva neznam kako bi pristupila nekome s problemom neplodnosti i iskreno, radije ne pitam jer i sama mrzim pitanje "a kaj vi čekate?". općenito ne volim "gurati" nos u tuđu intimu. smatram da će mi taj netko sam reći, pitati.... znam da je OT ali prijateljica mi je ajmo reći prigovorila jer ju nikad nisam pitala kak se osjeća zbog situacije sa starcima (u fazi rastave su) jer zna da sam sigurno načula, ali ja sam pretpostavila da bi to bilo zadiranje njoj u bolnu točku, intimu i na kraju mi je sama rekla šta se sve izdogađalo pa smo i razgovarale. očito se neznam postaviti u takvim situacijama. znam saslušati i dati savjet ako imam iskustva, ali ako nemam  :neznam:

----------


## žužy

Svojedobno je kružio mail,jedna od onih prosljeđuša,sa skoro pa istim sadržajem.I ja sam ga uredno proslijedila svojim frendicama,bližnjima..nit mi je itko odg. na to nit me itko ikaj pital o toj temi.
U biti,več me jako dugo netko nije pitao "a kaj čekate".Čak mi je i čudno  :Raspa:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> ja prva neznam kako bi pristupila nekome s problemom neplodnosti i iskreno, radije ne pitam jer i sama mrzim pitanje "a kaj vi čekate?". općenito ne volim "gurati" nos u tuđu intimu. smatram da će mi taj netko sam reći, pitati.... znam da je OT ali prijateljica mi je ajmo reći prigovorila jer ju nikad nisam pitala kak se osjeća zbog situacije sa starcima (u fazi rastave su) jer zna da sam sigurno načula, ali ja sam pretpostavila da bi to bilo zadiranje njoj u bolnu točku, intimu i na kraju mi je sama rekla šta se sve izdogađalo pa smo i razgovarale. očito se neznam postaviti u takvim situacijama. znam saslušati i dati savjet ako imam iskustva, ali ako nemam


to sam i ja htjela napisati
ok nemojte onako "tješiti" 
ali kako pristupiti
nema univerzalnog odgovora
nekome paše da ga se pita, netko voli o tome pričati jer mu je tako lakše
netko krije da je u postupku jer je zatvoreni tip, jer je vjernik pa se lomi između nauka crkve i svojih želja, jer mu šira obitelj ne podržava mpo....

poznanike čovjek neće pitati
naravno da je osnova dobrog odogoja ne pitati "što vi čekate, zašto još nemate, zašto imate samo jedno....."
ali i s najbližima čovjek nekada ne zna kako bi reagirao
ako pitaš ne valja, ako ne pitaš ne valja
ista osoba jednom hoće pričati, drugi puta ne želi
nije to baš tako jednostavno

nije to samo pitanje mpo
te se dileme javljaju i kod teže bolesti i kod raznih drugih problema 
netko želi pričati, netko želi da ga se pita, netko tako "olakšava dušu"
netko to shvaća kao zadiranje u privatnost

----------


## Mali Mimi

je istina ne znaš kako pristupiti drugima ja sam i sama prošla MPO put pa opet teško mi je pitati recimo svoju rodicu koja nema djece a u braku su nekoliko godina nešto tog tipa (jel imaju problema ili jednostavno čekaju) stvarno ne znam jel bi se uvrijedili pa šutim i čekam da oni pitaju mene ako ih što zanima.
No meni je bilo glupo što moja svekrva nije nikad ništa pitala ni mene ni svog sina nego smo joj mi rekli da imamo problema, meni se činilo ko da je nije ni briga

----------


## Mima

Mislim da je pitanje a kaj vi čekate stvarno previše intimno.

----------


## innu

Tekst je super!
Da, malo je komplicirano i nema univerzalnog odgovora na pitanje kako tješiti. Nikad nisam krila da prolazim mpo priču, pa čak niti poznanicima, ako bi me pitali bez problema bi rekla šta je na stvari, ali isto tako ima jako napasnih ljudi kojima je malo teže objasniti i upravo su ti ljudi problem. Ovo tipa:promijeni pjetla, probaj dignut noge u zrak, misli pozitivno tu je kraj šumarku i ostale baljezgarije ipak smatram dosta neumjesnim komentarima, a naslušala sam ih se. Bilo je nespretnih izjava i od kruga familije i prijatelja, ali oni mi ipak spadaju u skupinu ljudi koje mi vrijedi educirati. 
E, sad šta se tiče ovog pitaju-ne pitaju, nakon nekoliko postupaka sam počela skrivati u kojoj sam fazi jer mi je išlo na živce da me stalno tlače pitanjima, a kad su prestali pitati sam se durila jer nikog nije briga...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Mislim da je pitanje a kaj vi čekate stvarno previše intimno.


Nikad nikoga nisam upitala to idiotsko pitanje jer me se ne tiče tko šta čeka ni koliko čeka i ne bih na taj način (s visoka, ono, šta vam je, šta se kilavite) upitala ni prijateljicu ni sestru, a kamoli nekog drugog. Zbog neugodnih ljudi i zabadala dobro je da ove stvari pišu, no nakon njih, i puno sličnih već napisanih - molila bih lijepo - a što se zapravp uopće smije reći i smije li se išta?

Dajte neke rečenice koje su poželjne i dozvoljene.

Kad je jedna od mojih najboljih frendica išla na MPO pričala je o tome i znam sve njezine muke i razočaranja, nikad nisam samoinicijativno započinjala ništa, pitala sam najtaktičnije koliko sam mogla ako bi ona sama počela pričati. Pazila sam na finese tipa da na roštiljanje ne zovem nečiju ženu koja je trenutno trudna jer je njoj od trudnica bilo mučno, tada dok je prolazila procese. I ja sam joj te molbe uvažavala  pa te druge žene, ni krive ni dužne, ne bih zvala, da se ne sretnu.  

Sad, čitajući dulje vrijeme što pišete na forumu, pazim ko da hodam po minskom polju pa muževog bratića ne pitam  ništa, a znam da imaju problema i pouzdano znam da nisu baš upućeni u tematiku. Nisam rekla ni jednu jedinu riječ, a možda bih im i mogla štogod pomoći jer imam neke info (pa i preko vas) koje mislim da oni nemaju. Ali šutim. Da budem obzirna i da ih nehotice ne povrijedim.  
Je li to dobro?

Znam da je puno više onih krajnje neinformiranih i skroz neobazrivih, koji lupetaju bezveze i stvarno ne misle ni na tuđu bol ni na tuđu intimu, ali ima i situacija kad se je jako teško staviti u poziciju drugih jer je taj drugi (s pravom) jako osjetljiv  i čak i kad misliš da si rekao nešto neutralno, svejedno ćeš pogriješiti.

----------


## tangerina

baš sam i ja razmišljala dok sam čitala taj članak kako ću se idući put kad se susretnem s nekim tko se liječi od neplodnosti - pobjeći od panike da ne kažem nešto krivo. 
Ali kad razmislim, ljudski je da kažeš nešto i pomalo blesavo ili jednostavno pogrešno, ali ako nemaš stav s visoka nego se vidi da te iskreno zanima kako je netko, mislim da se to kuži i otvara razgovor. Jer ne razgovaranje o tome mi se čini još gore od krivog razgovaranja (ne mislim pritom na površne poznanike). 
Nena, po meni bi bilo bolje otvorit nekako lagano tu temu, i pratit signale priča li se ljudima o tome ili ne.

----------


## Charlie

Joj Neno ne znam sto bih ti rekla. Od sto parova svatko valjda ima svoj nacin. Ja nisam ni sa kim voljela pricati o tome dok je nasa borba trajala, osim s MM i svojim roditeljima, i virtualnim suborkama. Ne zbog srama, nego jer nisam imala zivaca objasnjavati. Sad kad je sve gotovo i kad su se emocije slegle mogu pricati bilo s kim, o svemu.

Meni se cini da je najbolje pricekati da osoba sama otvori temu. Ako nista ne govore, ne znaci da ne znaju. Mozda i oni citaju forum, mozda su u postupcima, ali ne govore o tome. Danas su informacije vrlo dostupne onome koga zanima... A kad netko vec zapocne temu, mislim da je u redu ponekad pitati kako ide, u kojoj ste fazi. Iako, kad ce biti lijepih vijesti sigurno neces morati pitati  :Smile: 

Ovo je osjetljiva tema i znam da se nije lako postaviti. I ja sam nesigurna u komunikaciji s djetetom prijatelja koje ima razvojnih problema...sto je OK a sto ne. Ne znam...

----------


## Argente

Složili smo se već da su ovo u uvodnom postu rečenice koje svakako treba izbjegavati, a koje koristiti - ee, tu je potreban individualizirani pristup  :Smile: 

Osobno mi ne-pitanje nije bilo problem, osim kada bih upravo bila u postupku a ne-pitači bi to znali i šutjeli. Recimo, svekrva me nije nikad pitala jer ju je bilo strah, a ja sam to tada tumačila kao da ona ionako misli da nam neće upaliti pa čemu uopće pričati o tome  :Rolling Eyes:  To naravno nije bila istina, ali eto...

Glede tapkanja po jajima, znamo kako je  :Yes:  ni mi koji smo u tome nismo imuni na taj feeling. Kad nanjušim neki par iz priče (a radar mi je poprilično dobar) i ja šutim, jer računam da ću manje štete napraviti šutnjom nego pogrešnim pitanjem. Čak i tu na forumu mi se čini da je pdf potpomognute izolirani otok jer je ljude od silnog opreza strah uletiti na neku temu, i to mi je krivo.

Po meni bi trebalo najprije procijeniti koliko smo bliski s ljudima za koje sumnjamo da imaju problem; kategoriju bližih direktno pitati je li neimanje djece njihov izbor ili problem, i ako je problem pitati da kažu na koji način žele da ubuduće razgovaramo o tome. Kategoriju daljih bolje ništa ne pitati. Ako se sami outaju, s vremena na vrijeme priupitati kako stoje stvari.

Uglavnom, ovo je primjenjivo na svaku bolest ili općenito osjetljivu/intimnu temu- strogih pravila nema jer jako ovisi o tome s kime pričaš...sorry što nisam pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Generalno mislim da je MPO kao tema izrazito tabuizirana - što je slučaj i u drugim državama - ali zbog nekog mentaliteta, pa i rekla bih utjecaja vjere, katoličke Crkve in particular na naše živote (htjeli mi to ili ne), u Hrvatskoj je MPO ili neplodnost su stvarno dodatno obilježeni i tabuizirani. 

Na tome svakako u prvom redu parovi koji prolaze neplodnost & MPO mogu i čak moraju poraditi. 
Ja kao i Charlie nisam htjela pričati o tome dok nisam rodila i šutnja mi je pasala - šutnja svih ali to sam ja, moj muž je tu bio opet sasvim drugih percepcija. 

Sad pričam ali opet ne svima, ne da mi se nakon svih ovih godina moje šutnje s nekima otvarati temu, iako bih mogla ali štedim energiju za druge stvari.

----------


## phiphy

> U biti,več me jako dugo netko nije pitao "a kaj čekate".Čak mi je i čudno


 :Smile:  A zapravo i nije čudno. Nakon svih ovdje nabrojanih pitanja u stilu 'Pa što još čekate', u nekom je trenutku zavladala šutnja. Jasno je, godine su tu, i u braku je prošlo x godina, bebe nema, ljudi nisu bedasti, shvate da mora postojati neki problem, a onda je problem što s tom informacijom. Pitati ili šutjeti. Razmišljam, ali ne mogu se sjetiti nijedne osobe kojoj mi sami nismo rekli da imamo problem (a nije ih bilo puno) da nam je prišla i pitala nas bilo što. Samo je zezancija po pitanju imanja bebe s vremenom utihnula. Ponekad imam potrebu pričati o tome što smo prošli, ali nas nitko ne pita  :Grin: , samo dijele savjete: 'Oooo, već ste je naučili na ruke, mi tako svoju nismo, to vam nije dobro' ili 'Je l' spava s vama u krevetu? Ni to vam nije dobro' ili 'Trebate je što prije izložiti infekcijama, da gradi imuno sustav' ili 'Hranite je i po noći? Naše smo naučili da se po noći ne jede, plakali jesu, ali su naučili', a moja prva misaona reakcija je: 'Daj, ne se*ite svi vi koji ste se poše*ili tri puta i ostali u drugom stanju. Nemate pojma što smo prošli i koliko smo je čekali. Ako želim razmaziti svoje dijete koje sam toliko čekala, to ću i napraviti. Ako ga štitim od boleština i s ne vodam okolo među prehlađene i bolesne, to je zato jer se bojim da ju ne izgubim, ne želim da pati i da joj bude teško. Hranit ću svoje dijete kad i koliko želi jesti i neću je pustiti da plače ako znam kako je mogu utješiti. I nosit ću je i maziti se s njom ako treba cijeli dan. I neka se nauči na mene, neka zna da smo uvijek tu za nju. Da ste pitali zašto bebe nema, znali bi koliko je teško. I ne bi nam sada soliti pamet.'. Pa se onda ljutim na sebe jer se samo iznerviram. Zato sam od ovog vikenda odlučila poraditi na cool mode-u  :Grin: , probat ću nakon blesavih komentara udahnuti par puta, scoolirati se i odgovoriti isto tako blesavim smješkom.

----------


## vertex

> Generalno mislim da je MPO kao tema izrazito tabuizirana - što je slučaj i u drugim državama - ali zbog nekog mentaliteta, pa i rekla bih utjecaja vjere, katoličke Crkve in particular na naše živote (htjeli mi to ili ne), u Hrvatskoj je MPO ili neplodnost su stvarno dodatno obilježeni i tabuizirani. 
> 
> Na tome svakako u prvom redu parovi koji prolaze neplodnost & MPO mogu i čak moraju poraditi.


Na Forumu se zahtijeva tolika preciznost u izričaju kad se razgovara o MPO, da je to praktički nemoguće ispoštovati. I milijun puta sam pomislila da MPO populacija ipak pretjeruje. Znalo bi biti evidentno dobrodušnih komentara, ali ako je osoba nešto krivo spojila, ili možda sve dobro spojila, ali upotrijebila primjerice izraz "umjetna" oplodnja - obavezno je slijedila salva ogorčenih odgovora.
Svakome tko se udubi u problematiku jasno je da je to težak proces, jasno je i da je opterećen raznim društvenim momentima - ali svejedno, i osjetljivost treba imati granicu.

----------


## Mima

Ja mislim da je u redu ispraviti pogrešno izražavanje o bilo čemu, no na forumu to požuri napraviti n ljudi pa izgleda kao salva.

Inače, mislim da je ljudima koji imaju bilo kakav problem pogrešno pokušavati nuditi rješenja, a ovi odgovori iz prvog posta na temi to uglavnom jesu. Mislim da je u redu saslušati, postaviti kakvo iskreno pitanje, naravno ako osoba koja ima problem sama počne pričati o tome, ili ako nam je jako bliska. Također je loše pretpostavljati da smo o nečijem problemu informiraniji od te osobe - za pretpostaviti je da ta osoba zna sve što mi znamo, i znatno više od toga.

----------


## 123beba

Najgluplji komentar jedne mame oko koje trče njena dva djeteta je meni bio da bi ona zabranila MPO. Ja sam sjedila preko puta nje u 40 tt i na to rekla da takvu izjavu može reći samo onaj tko zatrudni čim se posevi.... Ono što me je začudilo je da je to komentirala iako zna da mi čekamo bebu iz IVF-a. No, oko nekih ljudi se uopće ne treba zamarati... Koliko god se mi trudili oni i dalje ostaju zatucani...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Mislim da je u redu saslušati, postaviti kakvo iskreno pitanje, naravno ako osoba koja ima problem sama počne pričati o tome, ili ako nam je jako bliska. Također je loše pretpostavljati da smo o nečijem problemu informiraniji od te osobe - za pretpostaviti je da ta osoba zna sve što mi znamo, i znatno više od toga.


Ljudi koje sam spominjala, neću iznositi detalje zbog kojih mislim da nisu posve informirani pa ćete mi morati vjerovati na riječ da znam o čemu pričam, ili pak da mi je jedna do većih fora u životu izmišljati na forumu :Grin: . Koju god opciju izabrale, jedna stvar me muči. Znam kad su počeli "raditi na djetetu" jer su to objavili, od tada je prošlo više od dvije godine. Znam kako ste ovdje pisale da se ne smije tako dugo čekati s kontrolama, spominjale neke "male trikove" koji se mogu reći liječniku, a da i on ne bi odugovačio dodatno pa se izgubilo dragocjeno vrijeme. Imam dojam (ne baš samo dojam, ali nije bitno) da se oni još furaju kako je rano za zabrinutost, da je ona još mlada, ona i jest, ali on se s mladošću davno pozdravio i da nisu bili nigdje. Jedna jedina stvar koju bih im htjela reći jest da idu odmah pogledati je li sve Ok, a kako, to ne znam pa šutim.

----------


## vertex

Hebate, vidim da se nema problema s komentiranjem tuđe ševe i djece rođene iz te ševe.

----------


## AdioMare

uf, baš tako, vertex  :Undecided: 

mislim da je neni promaknuo ovaj mimin komentar, a tu sve piše.



> Također je loše pretpostavljati da smo o nečijem problemu informiraniji od te osobe - za pretpostaviti je da ta osoba zna sve što mi znamo, i znatno više od toga.


a baš ako ne zna, pitat će.

----------


## butterfly_

nas su svi htjeli "opustiti" ...
"ma samo se opustite i doći će beba" ... "sad kad odete na more, tamo ćete biti opušteni..."
"sad će zima, pa kad se budete opušteno grijali pod dekicom..."

ma ljudi dragi, opušteni smo mi!
da smo dvije godine braka proveli u stresu (i to ogromnom, kako primjećuju neki ljudi s kojima se uopće ne družimo) - nebi više bili u braku!
 :Grin: 

ne zamjeram na znatiželji ljudi koji su nam bliski, ali me jako živcira prevelika znatiželja ljudi koje vidim (ili ne vidim) jednom godišnje!

----------


## Mima

Pa moguće je i da ne zna više, ali mislim da u razgovoru ne treba polaziti sa takvog stajališta jer to može biti uvredljivo.
Dakle, recimo ne reći: joooj daj se prijavi na forum Roda na internetu, tamo ti se javlja gomila ljudi koji imaju hrpu informacija o problemima sa neplodnosti, nego - sigurno znaš i čitaš forum Roda, vidjela sam da ljudi tamo izmjenjuju iskustva blabla ..

No, negiranje problema, dakle ovo furanje da je rano za zabrinutost, to je isto način nošenja sa problemom, a tko zna koji su razlozi da se ljudi sa problemom nose na takav način. Može biti neznanje, inertnost, a može i nešto drugo. Opet, treba biti jako blizak sa nekim da se krene čačkati po tim razlozima.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> uf, baš tako, vertex 
> 
> mislim da je neni promaknuo ovaj mimin komentar, a tu sve piše.
> 
> a baš ako ne zna, pitat će.


Nije, nije mi promaknuo, citirala sam ga, znam da je tako i toga se držim. Ne pitam ništa. Ne govorim ništa. Samo, ovdje imam jednu situaciju za koju sumnjam da je baš tako (a željela bih da jest), no da izbjegnem bilo kakve moguće identifikacijske podatke, neću navoditi zašto vjerujem da ne znaju baš. I da ne čitaju ni ovaj forum ni neki drugi. No, nije bitno, preživjet će oni i bez mene. :Grin:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Mislim, ako ljudi nemaju komp., koji forum, nemojte me baš skroz potezati za jezik. Zaboravimo da sam išta rekla.

----------


## Charlie

Nismo bas sve tako osjetljive  :Smile:  Ja se ne vrijedjam na rijec "umjetna", ljudima je u uhu, dugo se koristila i znam da vecina ne misli bas nista lose kad to tako nazove. Ja cak niti ne ispravljam nepoznate, poznate da, a vjerujem da bi puno manje nas ispravljalo da nije bilo onih ruznih kampanji "dar ili stvar", komentara o umjetnoj, bolesnoj, neprirodnoj djeci i sl. I kad vec postoji korektan naziv, moze ga se i koristiti...kao sto se koriste korektni nazivi i za druge stvari.

Medjuim treba pogledati i drugu stranu, ja uopce ne mislim da su MPO mame bolje i pozrtvovnije samo zato jer smo dugo cekale svoju djecu. Niti mi je lijepo komentirati iz kojeg puta se kome posrecilo ili zalomilo dijete.

----------


## ljube

> Na Forumu se zahtijeva tolika preciznost u izričaju kad se razgovara o MPO, da je to praktički nemoguće ispoštovati. I milijun puta sam pomislila da MPO populacija ipak pretjeruje. Znalo bi biti evidentno dobrodušnih komentara, ali ako je osoba nešto krivo spojila, ili možda sve dobro spojila, ali upotrijebila primjerice izraz "umjetna" oplodnja - obavezno je slijedila salva ogorčenih odgovora.
> Svakome tko se udubi u problematiku jasno je da je to težak proces, jasno je i da je opterećen raznim društvenim momentima - ali svejedno, i osjetljivost treba imati granicu.


Razlog ove osjetljivosti i ogorčenosti MPO pacijenata velikim dijelom leži i u činjenici da niti jedan druga bolest, niti jedna druga dijagnoza nije bila toliko etiketirana, toliko napadana od strane nekih interesnih skupina, o niti jednoj kategoriji pacijenata nije se na taj način govorilo u medijima ili zakonom branilo adekvatno liječenje u RH kao neplodnim parovima. Kada ostavimo po strani bespotrebno moraliziranje, u sukusu svega je liječenje bolesti i tada bude razumljiva i prirodna takva osjetljivost MPO parova.

----------


## vertex

> Razlog ove osjetljivosti i ogorčenosti MPO pacijenata velikim dijelom leži i u činjenici da niti jedan druga bolest, niti jedna druga dijagnoza nije bila toliko etiketirana, toliko napadana od strane nekih interesnih skupina, o niti jednoj kategoriji pacijenata nije se na taj način govorilo u medijima ili zakonom branilo adekvatno liječenje u RH kao neplodnim parovima. Kada ostavimo po strani bespotrebno moraliziranje, u sukusu svega je liječenje bolesti i tada bude razumljiva i prirodna takva osjetljivost MPO parova.


ljube, post sam napisala znajući za sve ovo što nabrajaš, nisam neinformirana o temi.

----------


## phiphy

> Medjuim treba pogledati i drugu stranu, ja uopce ne mislim da su MPO mame bolje i pozrtvovnije samo zato jer smo dugo cekale svoju djecu.


Moje je mišljenje da nismo bolje i požrtvovnije, nego da drugačije gledamo na svoju djecu, kao i na sve drugo do čega u životu teže dođeš. 





> Niti mi je lijepo komentirati iz kojeg puta se kome posrecilo ili zalomilo dijete.


Nije ni meni. Ali od moje prve pomisli na nečiji savjet kako bismo trebali podizati naše dijete ne mogu pobjeći, složit ćemo se...i ja bih voljela da sam bolja osoba, ali očito nisam. Doduše, još uvijek sam pod dojmom nedavnog komentara jedne mame za koju znam kad je ostala trudna jer se time svojevremeno hvalila (iz prve) pa možda i otud moja grublja retorika.

----------


## ljube

> ljube, post sam napisala znajući za sve ovo što nabrajaš, nisam neinformirana o temi.


Niti sam mislila da si neinformirana, ovo se odnosilo na "salvu ogorčenih odgovora" koja se ponekad zna zaredati na temi; da, dogodi se i to ponekad, no činjenica je da se i strpljivo trudimo informirati široko čitateljstvo i objasniti sve nedoumice vezane uz problematiku.

----------


## vertex

> no činjenica je da se i strpljivo trudimo informirati široko čitateljstvo i objasniti sve nedoumice vezane uz problematiku.


Bez sumnje!

----------


## AdioMare

> nego da drugačije gledamo na svoju djecu, kao i na sve drugo do čega u životu teže dođeš


pa zapravo, mislim da nisi u pravu.
to je jedna, doduše, pozitivna stigma, ali ipak je stigma i nije potrebna jer niti nije istinita.
super mi je to *šumskovoće* ilustrirala svojim potpisom "sreća i radost žive na mojoj adresi".
uvijek se nasmijem kada joj vidim potpis potkrijepljen ovim  :Zaljubljen:  i ovim  :Grin:  smajlićem... ono, genijalno! u jednakoj mjeri životno koliko i uzvišeno.
i to je to. 
zapravo, zdenka2 je "posebna" roditeljstva najbolje pojasnila riječima: "ne, nisam plemenita, zapravo sam ja vrlo sebična."
 :Smile:

----------


## phiphy

Nisam shvatila zašto misliš da nisam u pravu. Ali nije ni bitno...ionako rekoh da je to moje mišljenje. Tvoje je očito drugačije, i to je to.

----------


## Dijana

Ajme, ovo nije nikakav popis rečenica "tješenja", već popis podhebavanja i bezobraštine..kome uopće padnu takvi komentari na pamet,
trebalo bi ga otpiliti brzinom svjetlosti...

----------


## AdioMare

pa to, da drugačije gledaš svoju djecu jer si teško došla do njih, a ja kažem da se ne slažem s time da je moguće drugačije gledati djecu i ne znam kako ti to znaš.
odnosno, kako znaš da ja isto tako ne gledam svoju djecu?
nisu to nikakve posebne kategorije.. možda ono prije poroda, ali kada dođu djeca -ne. djeca su djeca, posvojena, zalomljenići kako ih je netko nazvao kakvi su i moji i ona iz MPO.

----------


## AdioMare

odgovarala sam phiphy, dijana mi se ubacila  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

AdioMare  :Kiss:  Thanks! 
Moj potpis je sav moj ponos, sve ono za što sam ikad molila, čemu sam se nadala. Dobila sam ga zavhaljujući MPO. Nisam suzdržana u razgovoru s parovima za koje sumnjam da imaju problema sa začećem, kažem im da sam svoju djecu dobila zahvaljujući medicini, da je naš put bio bolan, ali kratak, da smo uspjeli u maloj lokalnoj klinici, besplatno (na teret HZZO-a) i da ima šanse za sve parove koji žele. Kažem ljudima da ne mora i njima biti lako i brzo kao što je nama bilo, da dijagnoza ima mnogo, da je i sreća bitan faktor. Često padnem na guzicu od odgovora.
Recimo, jedan bliži poznanik (čudne li definicije) koji  je mene uzduž i poprijeko ispitivao o našem MPO putu je tek prije par mjeseci priznao da su on i NJŽ bili na 7 postupaka, sve neuspješno, da su odustali. Priznao mi je da smo jednom bili u postupku istovremeno, ali nama je tada uspjelo njima nije. Priznao mi je da mu je bilo teško. Sramila sam se svih svojih izljeva sreće oko moje trudnoće  :Sad:  
Ma često se sramim kad pričam s parovima koji se još bore, jer se bojim da će ispasti kako im trljam u nos svoju sreću, a oni svoju još nisu pronašli.
Sjećam se i jedne forumašice kojoj je postupak uspjeo kad sam ja imala biokemijsku, a NJM je radio vrata do mene - kako su bili sretni, a ja tužna. I on se ustručavao radovati predamnom. 

Bit cijelog posta je da parovi koji žele roditeljstvo, a ne ostvaruju ga, imaju veliku tugu u srcu, naši točni ili krivi komentari mogu tek mrvicu olakšati ili otežati bol, ovisno o tome kako taj dan sugovorniku padne grah. Nitko im ne može u potpunosti olakšati bol, to može samo jedan plus na testu, jedna srčana akcija na ekranu UZV-a, svaki slijedeći pregled. Nema druge istinske sreće osim toga, što god drugi učinili ili rekli.
A roditeljstvo nakon MPO-a je topic kojeg sam oduvijek htjela otvoriti, a nisam se usudila, baš da nas nebih dodatno stigmatizirala.
Nije isto, nažalost. Evo, ja mama nakon MPO-a, em sam lagano paranoična (bila sam i više, sad uoči drugog ročkasa malo sam olabavila), permisivna, popustljiva, mazim, tetošim, ugađam, zovem dijete svakakvim sladunjavim nadimcima, divim se svakom osmjehu, suze mi dođu na oči kad samo pomislim da bi nešto moglo biti s djecom, kad se sjetim života prije njih, kad pogledam svoj ispucan trbuh, kad otvorim svoje stare postove.
Vjerojatno je tako i sa većinom majki, MPO ili neMPO, ali eto - iz mojih cipela ja sam MPO mama i bit ću to dok me ima. Ponosno nosim svoju titulu i grlim sve sadašnje i buduće MPO mame.

----------


## Mima

> Ajme, ovo nije nikakav popis rečenica "tješenja", već popis podhebavanja i bezobraštine..kome uopće padnu takvi komentari na pamet,
> trebalo bi ga otpiliti brzinom svjetlosti...



Joj Dijana, kladim se da je svaki par koji je dugo bez djece čuo ono "samo se opustite".

Kao što je svatko tko je posvojio djecu čuo "divim vam se"

Ja sam rodila prerano, u 32. tjednu, pa sam surfajući o nedonoščadi naišla na nebulozne komentare koje ljudi govore ženama koje ranije rode, i barem pet sam ih i ja čula! (najveći biser: ma super, blago ti se, nisi morala biti trudna 40 tjedana!  :Grin:  )

----------


## Sumskovoce

A šta se svašta čuje  :lool:  čuje se, čuje.
Osim onih standardnih "opustite se" i "što čekate", zasmetalo bi me čuti
- ti misliš samo na posao/karijeru/novac/sebe - nije ti to važno, trebaš imati djecu
- blago tebi, ti bar spavaš noću/imaš mira/radiš što hoćeš ....
- nemoj još, jednom kad imaš djecu sve ostalo propadne
- budi pametnije od nas koji imamo djecu
i bla bla, truć truć...
Propuh među ušima bio mi je najbolji lijek u te dane

----------


## innu

Sad ću ja malo 'odat po jajima' jer mi je neobično drago vidjeti drage forumašice koje nisu u mpo priči da se uopće zanimaju za ovu problematiku, i vidim da neke iskreno interesira kako pristupiti, pa ću reći ovako, iz moje perspektive, i nadati se da me se neće krivo shvatiti:
ne mislim nikako da ću biti bolja mama svome djetetu samo zato što je mpo beba, ali od početka trudnoće drukčije pristupam svojem stanju, puno više straha imam nego neke moje prijateljice koje nisu trudne iz postupka, prije svakog uzv imam neke neobjašnjive tegobe i užasno sam oprezna.
Čak i posao gledam drugim očima, ono bez uvrede curama koje rade do visokog stupnja trudnoće, nije mi dolazilo u obzir raditi preko tri mjeseca, bojim se, stresno mi je i ničime ne želim ugroziti svoju trudnoću iako realno gledajući nemam stresan posao i ne bi bila baš zapravo ugrožena. (Da pojasnim, da ne bi bilo krivo shvaćeno, morala sam na bolovanje jer sam povraćala prvih 17tt i do 20 puta dnevno, ali i da nisam ne garantiram da bih drukčije postupila.)
Što se tiče mpo puta, i sama sam par postova gore napisala da sam bila dosta 'mušičava', dakle, malo su me smetale neke stvari, pa me malo nisu smetale i tako u krug, a svi smo različiti, i ovako ugrubo bi mogla podijeliti dvije skupine, oni koji će pričati o tome, i oni koji neće, i ako su namjere sugovornika iskrene sigurna sam da će priča naći svoj put(za ove koji žele pričati), pa čak i bez obzira na neke nezgodne izjave.

----------


## Dijana

Ne znam, meni su sve do jedno od navedenih pitanja/komentara bezobrazna i u rangu podhebavanja.
Izlišno je i pisati da se nikoga ne tiče zašto i zbog čega netko nema (još) djece.
Ja sam dugo čekala na drugo dijete (pet godina) i ne sjećam se nekih neugodnih komentara, valjda me mimoišlo.
Al da mi netko kaže "Samo se opustite", osjećala bi se ko da mi je ušao u bračni krevet, bljak! Pa bi onda i ja dotične
možda pitala nešto nepristojno " A koliko puta tjedno se vi seksate?" Meni je to isto.
Na pitanje tipa "A kako to da još nemate djece?" može se odgovoriti nešto tipa "A zašto vas to zanima"?
Najgore što se ljudi koje tako pitaju zašto nemaju još djece uglavnom zbune, i počnu nešto pravdati, objašnjavati da bi kao bili pristojni, a
postavljeno im totalno nepristojno pitanje i nisu uopće dužni na nepristojnost odgovarati pristojnošću.

----------


## frka

ja ću po pitanju nekih komentara od IVF-uša potpisati Charlie, a od ostalih vertex i AdioMare - neki su komentari baš neumjesni. i nevezano za ovaj topic, masu sam puta naletila na komentare koji su me beskrajno živcirali jer insinuiraju da parovi koji su prošli MPO svoju djecu više vole, cijene ili ne znam što... bullshit! začeli je mi na zadnjem sjedištu auta ili u Petrijevoj zdjelici, nema te šanse da bi mi osjećaji i odnos prema djetetu bili drugačiji! ona je naš centar svijeta, apsolutni prioritet i izvor bezuvjetne ljubavi. i tako je i svakom drugom normalnom roditelju, dobio on dijete spontanim začećem, MPO-om ili posvojenjem. druga je stvar što su ljudi različiti, a time se i "stilovi" roditeljstva razlikuju. 

AM, ipak mislim da si sa Zdenkinim primjerom fulala poantu - ako se ne varam, njezin se odgovor odnosi na većini posvojitelja glupe komentare o njihovoj plemenitosti i humanosti jer su učinili tako dobro djelo i pobrinuli se za VLASTITU DJECU. a oni to, kao RODITELJI, apsolutno ne doživljavaju tako - nikome ne bi palo na pamet takvo nešto reći nečijem biološkom roditelju. i o tome baš i govorim - roditeljska je ljubav nenadmašiva i potpuno neovisna o načinu ostvarenja roditeljstva. 

a što se tiče hodanja po jajima s neplodnima - mislim da to uopće nije potrebno. ne vidim ništa loše u tome da se nekoga pita ima li problem i treba li možda pomoć (pod time ne mislim na famozno "što čekate" pitanje). problem je u tome što si masa ljudi uzima za pravo dijeliti stvarno kretenoidne savjete, a da su pritom potpuno, ali potpuno neinformirani. i ja sam se naslušala svega... čak sam dobila savjet da se sad nakon poroda opustim pa će sigurno drugo doći "prirodno". i ne bi taj savjet uopće bio problematičan da mi ga nije udijelila osoba koja zna da nemam jajovode  :lool: 
što ćeš...sve je to za ljude  :Smile: 

ta potreba za hodanjem po jajima zapravo je posljedica cjelokupne situacije u našem okruženju po pitanju MPO - naravno da je ljude bad išta pitati kad je neplodnima bad da itko sazna za njihovu dijagnozu nakon onog skoro pa witch hunta koji nas je maltene okarakterizirao kao beskrupulozne promiskuitetne ubojice vlastite djece. pa ti pričaj! koliko samo parova ima kojima niti najbliža obitelj ne zna kroz što prolaze. meni je sve to skupa strašno tužno i toplo se nadam da će ipak ići na bolje...

----------


## frka

ajme, dok ja napišem evo već masu odgovora  :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

> AM, ipak mislim da si sa Zdenkinim primjerom fulala poantu - ako se ne varam, njezin se odgovor odnosi na većini posvojitelja glupe komentare o njihovoj plemenitosti i humanosti jer su učinili tako dobro djelo i pobrinuli se za VLASTITU DJECU. a oni to, kao RODITELJI, apsolutno ne doživljavaju tako - nikome ne bi palo na pamet takvo nešto reći nečijem biološkom roditelju. i o tome baš i govorim - roditeljska je ljubav nenadmašiva i potpuno neovisna o načinu ostvarenja roditeljstva


mislim da nisam fulala, znam vrlo dobro zašto je to zdenka rekla. jedino je moja poanta očito nejasna, a to je da nema razlike.
pa ću ponoviti još jednom da nema potrebe s bilo čije strane isticati da je neko roditeljstvo posebnije (ili plemenitije) od onog drugog jer to i jest ono što želimo iskorjeniti... 
pa ga se zato nema razloga niti gledati drugim očima. na to _gledanje drugim očima_ sam se "zakačila" i mislim da mi to nije bilo pametno jer bih se sad mogla zapetljati.
ostvarenje roditeljstva je sebična želja jednog para da ima jednako posebno i obično dijete kao što su, objektivno, sva druga djeca. njima su, naravno, sve na svijetu.
a ovu brigu što spominje šumskovoće, strah, grč u želucu, suze u očima na pomisao da bi bilo što u njihovom slučaju moglo poći krivo - to imaju svi roditelji, ama svi, vjerujte mi.
ali istina je da neki od nas odvale težak kamen, to jest  :Heart:

----------


## mimi 25

Moram napisati svoje iskustvo.
Sada, zadnju trudnocu ja i prijateljica smo bile istovremeno trudne, razlika 2 mj.
Ona je svoju drugu trudnocu cekala 6 godina i uspjeli su uz pomoc MPO.
Jednom sam joj rekla kako sam sretna kad mi se beba mice u trbuhu, a ona je odgovorila da je i ona, ali jos vise nego ja jer su ipak dugo cekali i vise se potrudili za tu bebu. Uzasno sam se osjecala, zar je moja sreca manje vrijedna? Moja ljubav prema bebi manja jer smo ju, eto, relativno brzo zaceli?
Nisam joj zamjerila, pokusala sam razumjeti ali, nisam se dobro osjecala nakon njenog komentara.


Ako i pretpostavimo da je istina da se bebe na koje se dugo ceka i za koje se projde trnovit put da se dobiju vole drugacije ( da ne napisem vise), a sto onda ako ta ista mama zatrudni spontano sa drugim djetetom i to odmah nakon sto pozeli imati drugo dijete? Zar je onda ljubav prema drugom djetetu iste majke drugacija jer je do trudnoce doslo brzo i spontano?

----------


## phiphy

> na to _gledanje drugim očima_ sam se "zakačila" i mislim da mi to nije bilo pametno jer bih se sad mogla zapetljati.


Uze mi riječi iz usta...iz istog razloga neću elaborirati dalje jer se 'drugačije gledanje' automatski prevede u posebnije/više voljeno/cijenjenije, a uopće se ne radi o tome...

----------


## frka

AM, eto baš to i ja govorim. samo mi je dio o Zdenkinom odgovoru malo neobično sjeo - kao da je falio dio objašnjenja... ali to je to! razlike nema. ima samo ovakvih i onakvih ljudi.

----------


## frka

> Moram napisati svoje iskustvo.
> Sada, zadnju trudnocu ja i prijateljica smo bile istovremeno trudne, razlika 2 mj.
> Ona je svoju drugu trudnocu cekala 6 godina i uspjeli su uz pomoc MPO.
> Jednom sam joj rekla kako sam sretna kad mi se beba mice u trbuhu, a ona je odgovorila da je i ona, ali jos vise nego ja jer su ipak dugo cekali i vise se potrudili za tu bebu. Uzasno sam se osjecala, zar je moja sreca manje vrijedna? Moja ljubav prema bebi manja jer smo ju, eto, relativno brzo zaceli?
> Nisam joj zamjerila, pokusala sam razumjeti ali, nisam se dobro osjecala nakon njenog komentara.
> 
> 
> Ako i pretpostavimo da je istina da se bebe na koje se dugo ceka i za koje se projde trnovit put da se dobiju vole drugacije ( da ne napisem vise), a sto onda ako ta ista mama zatrudni spontano sa drugim djetetom i to odmah nakon sto pozeli imati drugo dijete? Zar je onda ljubav prema drugom djetetu iste majke drugacija jer je do trudnoce doslo brzo i spontano?


ma, mimi, to ti je ono što smo sad pričale - neki ljudi tako zabriju i bok. mislim da ne promisle dovoljno prije nego što komentiraju takvo što. nemoj se osjećati loše zbog prijateljičina komentara, ali nemoj ni hodati po jajima i prešutjeti to - slobodno joj reci da ne misliš tako i da te komentar povrijedio. stvarno mislim da netko tko takvo što kaže bliskoj osobi nije nimalo promislio... (al mi svejedno ide na jetra)

----------


## Argente

Pa ja mislim da ovdje nitko ne smatra da MPO roditelji (ili bilo koji koji su dugo čekali djecu) vole više, nego da su paranoičniji jer su imali više vremena za gomilanje strahova i razradu crnih scenarija...

----------


## frka

Arđo, ja sam bome dosta puta naišla na komentare koji upravo to insinuiraju - vole, cijene više, više se brinu i sl.

----------


## Mali Mimi

ovo zadnje da se više brinu to možda i stoji ali ne nužno zbog MPO-a nego i zbog godina jer mislim da nisu isti strahovi kad rodiš u ranim 20 i kasnije u 30-ima ili 40-ima, ja više nisam ista osoba kakva sam bila recimo u ranim 20-tima, što nije nužno dobro

----------


## mare41

ne stignem sve čitati, samo da napišem da sam znala nekoliko puta pisati da mpo roditelji ne vole više svoju djecu od ostalih, jer znala je biti takva atmosfera ovdje, mislim, meni je to krajnje uvredljivo, svaki roditelj voli svoje dijete, bez obzira da li ga dobio odmah ili nakon dugo čekanja
hm, to je ot?
da li se više brinemo, ma ne bi rekla, samo smo svi rel stariji roditelji zbog dugog čekanja pa smo tu možda zbog godina oprezniji, ne znam

----------


## Miki76

Mimi25, imam ti ja odgovor na tvoje pitanje iz prve ruke, barem u mom slucaju.
Prvo dijete dugo cekano i dobijeno nakon xy mpo postupaka i dva spontana (vidi potpis).
s drugim djetetom zatrudnila u kucnoj radinosti totalno neocekivano, kad je stariji imao samo 9 mjeseci.
I ima razlike! 
U trudnoci s prvim sam se bojala doslovno pomaknuti da se nesto ne desi. Bila sam pravi "psihicki invalid", paralizirana od straha.
 U trudnoci s mladjom sam se ponasala skoro ko da nisam trudna, koliko god mi je to fizicko stanje dopustalo. Dizala sam starijeg od 12kg do zadnjeg dana i radila sve i svasta. Nisam slusala cak ni doktora kad mi je govorio da malo usporim. (Doduse, nisam imala izbora jer sam skoro cijele dane bila sama s jednogodisnjakom.)
Kad sam sada rodila curu, paranoje nakon rodjenja oko zdravlja bebe su isto puno manje nego kod starijeg.

E sada, koliko je ta razlika u mom odnosu prema vlastitim trudnocama i bebama zbog toga sto bih s drugom bebom ionako bila opustenija, a koliko u cinjenici da je prvi toliko dugo cekan, a druga dosla bez problema, nisam sigurna.
Ali cinjenica je da sam nad prvim puno vise strepila! 
A volim ih oboje jednako!

----------


## frka

malo sam se nespretno izrazila - nisam mislila da su više zabrinuti nego da pružaju bolju brigu djetetu. na takve sam izjave znala naletiti...

----------


## amazonka

Potpuno je shvatljivo da netko tko godinama pokušava začeti dijete
a još k tome prolazi trnovit MPO put prepun strepnji, iščekivanja,
emocija je više paranoičan  zbog ishoda cijele priče.
I ne mislim pri tom da parovi koji pokušavaju začeti uz liječničku pomoć, svoju djecu vole više od parova koji su bez problema začeli
prirodnim putem. To je još jedna predrasuda. 
Ako je čovjek normalan, nije psihopat, sasvim je normalno i prirodno da bezuvjetno voli svoje dijete, ma kako god do njega 'došao'.
Povjeravanje nekome, hm...Naivno sam očekivala više.
Ne stidim se svog problema ali i ne zabadam nos u tuđe.
Jedino ako se taj netko meni povjeri, tada biram riječi i tješim s velikim oprezom.
Nedostatak empatije prema MPO problemu je prije svega neinformiranost i s time se, vjerujem
parovi susreću i u drugim zemljama. U lijepoj našoj ,na žalost, vatru potpiruju primitivizam i interesne skupine.

----------


## ina33

Ja sam šutila, nisam niti starcima rekla da sam trudna do 5.-tog mjeseca trudnoće, ali zato sam po forumu haračila  :Grin: . Pitam me jedna frendica, nakon svega (rođenja djeteta) da kako sam ja, komunikativni tip, toliko šutila, a ja kažem pa zar me ne znaš, udavila sve i sva.

Što je ispravno, a i općenito, kao kod svakih teških stvari:

- izrazit neko općenito razumijevanje, i pustit da te u tom komunikacijskom plesu vodi potrebita osoba (to uključuje sve, prijatelje, poznanike, obitelj, doktore itd.). Savjet prerano dan nije savjet, kad budu spremni pitat će i tražit već (mislim na doktore), ako nisu spremni, neće ih niti nešto općenito tipa trebali bi na obradu požurit, ako su u "opuštanje"/"denial"/"ne da mi se" modu, ako nisu, onda će već pitati;
- manje je više.

I možda je isto tako velik broj tih koji ne pričaju i šute, brijač po nekom forumu, i srca si šalje i vibracije i savjete  :Saint: .

----------


## krojachica

> Mislim da je pitanje a kaj vi čekate stvarno previše intimno.


Ovisi koga pitaš i kojim načinom.
Kao i u najvećem broju iznesenih slučajeva ovdje, javljam se sa primjerom koji će dovesti u pitanje gore rečeno.

Ja sam dugo čekala i nisam započinjala razgovor sa jednom rođakinjom, a ispalo je da ju je baš nešto u stilu
"a kaj vi čekate?" otvorilo i da smo iskreno i otvoreno počele razgovarati.
Imala sam filing da bi ona htjela razgovarati, a nikako da krene i uvijek smo u nekakvoj žurbi.
U jednom trenutku mi je postalo neiskreno šutiti o nečem očitom, a kad sam odlučila krenuti,
činilo mi se je bezbolnije krenuti sa "pretpostavkom" da oni svojevoljno čekaju. 

Zapravo, sad kad pogledam, dosta često o tome razgovaram s ljudima oko sebe.
Možda je meni lakše o tome pričati jer sam na neki način "s obje strane".
Znam da nije isto, ali je također bolna sekundarna nepolodnost, s kojom se dosta ljudi susreće,
a meni je baš nekako lagano skliznuti u razgovor o tome pa se može reći da "svi ljudi koje poznajem" znaju
moje želje, mogućnosti i nemogućnosti, a i ja njihove. 
Ne radi znatiželje, nego kad s nekim podijeliš takve stvari to postaje jedan put zbližavanja, a valjda i svojevrsna psihoterapija. 

Najbitnije je u cijeloj priči upotrijebiti svoju intuiciju, osluškivati drugog i pustiti da nas vodi naša ljudskost
a ne naša znatiželja.

----------


## littletunafish

ja uopće nisam znala da riječ "umjetna" oplodnja nije "ispravna", doduše ima smisla. ali ove priče tko više voli svoje dijete i zašto su totalna besmislica. i zbog takvih stvari između ostalog je MPO i stigmatiziran. kako možeš mjeriti svoju ljubav? i svoju brigu i brižnost? zašto je to što netko spava sa djetetom više brižno od nekoga tko dijete stavi u drugu sobu? to je vrlo umišljeno za reći..
a što se tiče (moje) neinformiranosti, ja recimo zamjeram nekim kolegicama koje su u postupcima, i očekuju da ih se ništa ne pita, i moraš paziti što reći da se ne uvrijede, i kad ih se nešto pita kolutaju ono "kako si glupa da to ne znaš", ali zato očekuju da ih 2-3 puta godišnje zamjeniš na poslu po mjesec ili više, ovisno o ishodu. 
ja znam da je to osobna drama koja nije laka, i grozno mi je kad se vrate raditi jer to znači da nije uspjelo, ali u toj varijanti barem bi ta osoba trebala malo pregristi i onda podijeliti nešto sa svojom okolinom i ne uvrijediti se kad slučajno pitaš nešto glupo. da sama informiraš okolinu, ljudi ne bi bili bešćutni.

----------


## littletunafish

a da ne bi bilo drvlje i kamenje, ja bih najradije da svi koji žele i dobiju djecu, na bilo koji način koji im je moguć ili prihvatljiv.
a komentar vezano za posao je nakon što se nekoliko godina ponavlja isti scenarij, a ja sam nekoliko godina radila čak i dupli posao. i znam da to nije namjerno, i da bi svi ti ljudi najradije da ne moraju prolaziti kroz sve to,i da mogu, ja bih i 2 godine mijenjala nekoga kad bi to pomoglo, ali onda bi bilo pristojno da se podijele i osjećaji oko toga, ili barem najavi, a ne ko budala da nagađaš svaki put kad netko ode na bolovanje zašto i zbog čega i koliko će trajati..

----------


## krojachica

Htjela bih ovo vratiti na konstruktivne tračnice pa ću iznijeti jedan djelotvoran odgovor ako se namjerite na "gnjavatora umornih MPO-ovaca":

Jedan frend koji zna da nemožemo imati dijete x godina se uporno zezao s nama
da ćemo slijedeće ljeto ili slijedeće zime ovo ili ono sa " vrištavim smotuljkom" itd.
Znam da je imao dobru namjeru da nas hrabri svojim optimizmom, ali nema je taj njegov optimizam
puno i previše predstavljao opterećenje.

Ništa nismo planirali u vezi njega, nego smo neko vrijeme trpili i mirno mu odgovrarali da baš nismo toliko
optimislitčni, dok pri jednom sustretu s njim nismo MM i ja, u isto vrijeme došli na odličnu ideju i izjavili mu
da smo mi odlučili da više ne želimo pokušavati i da odustajemo od bebe.
Bilo je djelotvorno

----------


## Dijana

> Najbitnije je u cijeloj priči upotrijebiti svoju intuiciju, osluškivati drugog i pustiti da nas vodi naša ljudskost
> a ne naša znatiželja.


Ovo je jako lijepo rečeno, ko postupi tako sigurno neće pogriješiti.

----------


## Charlie

Littletunafish, ne vidim zasto bi ljudi morali reci zasto idu na bolovanje svojim kolegama (s bilo kojom dijagnozom)...to se tice njih, zdravstenog sustava i nadredjenog koji onda raspodijeli posao. 

Isto tako, ako inace niste bliske, zasto mislis da bi bilo pristojno i lijepo da podijeli osjecaje s tobom?! Ne razumijem, stvarno.

Postoji tu i druga strana medalje, a ta je da majke male djece vrlo cesto izostaju zbog bolesti djece i isto ih netko mijenja - mozda bas kolege koji se bore s neplodnoscu. To se isto ponavlja, i sto sad. Stariji kolege ce mozda imati neke kronicne zdravstvene probleme, sad ono nabadam. Neces valjda ocekivati da i oni to dijele s tobom.

Raspodjela posla je u nadleznosti rukovoditelja. Ako nekoga ne mozes pokriti dok ga nema, isto se treba obratiti onome tko je posao raspodijelio (racunam da taj zna koga koliko nece biti).

----------


## frka

tuna, kak to misliš "zbog takvih stvari između ostalog je MPO i stigmatiziran"? ako tvrdiš da su neplodni stigmatizirani jer neki od njih ponekad protrkeljaju neku glupost tipa da su brižniji prema svojoj djeci jer su teško došli do trudnoće, to ti je onak...isto toliko protrkeljana glupost. to sasvim sigurno nije razlog stigmatizacije MPO i neplodnosti.

a za ove kolegice s posla bi trebala imati više razumijevanja po pitanju šutnje - nekima je jednostavno preteško o tome govoriti. zašto bi trebale nešto "pregristi" i dovoditi se u situacije u kojima će pred ne toliko bliskim ljudima npr. početi nekontrolirano plakati i užasno se osjećati? ionako znate o čemu se radi i očito im nije do razgovora o tome kad ne produbljuju temu. ali apsolutno se slažem da se ne bi trebalo vrijeđati kad netko pita nešto "glupo", kako kažeš, pod uvjetom da je pitanje dobronamjerno. no informiranje drugih često je problem upravo zbog te stigmatizacije koju si spomenula - masa ljudi se boji osuda okoline, gubitka posla i još koječega, što uopće nije čudno s obzirom na to kakva je atmosfera po pitanju MPO vladala i još uvijek vlada u Hr.

----------


## littletunafish

> Littletunafish, ne vidim zasto bi ljudi morali reci zasto idu na bolovanje svojim kolegama (s bilo kojom dijagnozom)...to se tice njih, zdravstenog sustava i nadredjenog koji onda raspodijeli posao. 
> 
> Isto tako, ako inace niste bliske, zasto mislis da bi bilo pristojno i lijepo da podijeli osjecaje s tobom?! Ne razumijem, stvarno.
> 
> Postoji tu i druga strana medalje, a ta je da majke male djece vrlo cesto izostaju zbog bolesti djece i isto ih netko mijenja - mozda bas kolege koji se bore s neplodnoscu. To se isto ponavlja, i sto sad. Stariji kolege ce mozda imati neke kronicne zdravstvene probleme, sad ono nabadam. Neces valjda ocekivati da i oni to dijele s tobom.
> 
> Raspodjela posla je u nadleznosti rukovoditelja. Ako nekoga ne mozes pokriti dok ga nema, isto se treba obratiti onome tko je posao raspodijelio (racunam da taj zna koga koliko nece biti).


pa baš zbog toga, što i u dobrim firmama se raspodjela posla zbog nečijeg bolovanja sama po sebi podrazumjeva na najbliže kolege, i rukovoditelji često taj dio stavljaju pod tepih da ne bi morali razmišljati je li netko time preopterećen. smatram da bi se trebalo imati dobre kolegijalne odnose - nekad ću ja mijenjati tebe, nekad ti mene, zašto o tome ne bi pričali. zašto je ok da svi znaju kad netko ide na bolovanje zbog djeteta (koje najčešće i ne možeš predvidjeti kad će biti), ali nije ok zbog MPO?

i baš što je frka rekla, ja trebam imati razumijevanja za njih i njihovu šutnju, ali obrnuto nema isti tretman. zar je teško reći: "hvala ti što si me mijenjala?" (bez obzira što to nisu one meni nametnule, nego rukovoditelj)

za ovo što sam napisala oko stigmatizacije - netko tko želi da ga se shvati i razumije nema baš slobodu "protrkeljati neku glupost".

----------


## littletunafish

i opet, mislim da samo netko tko ne voli djecu ne može tolerirati nekome MPO. ali da se ne može o tome voditi nikakav razgovor, to ne kužim.

----------


## Mima

Pa ne treba nitko znati niti da ideš na bolovanje radi djeteta. To je tvoja stvar, hoćeš li to podijeliti sa kolegama ili nećeš.

----------


## innu

> i opet, mislim da samo netko tko ne voli djecu ne može tolerirati nekome MPO. ali da se ne može o tome voditi nikakav razgovor, to ne kužim.


A zašto bi se vodio bilo kakav razgovor ako pojedinac tako odluči, pa to je njegovo pravo, isto kao i bolovanje, i ruku na srce, koliko često je ta osoba na bolovanju ako u stimulirani postupak može svakih šest mjeseci, a i liste čekanja po našim bolnicama su malo podulje, svaka čast ako idu privatno, ali ne bih rekla da je to baš više od dva puta na godinu.

----------


## Charlie

Pa neki ljudi ne vole dijeliti intimu, eto zasto. "Hvala ti sto me mijenjas" je jedna stvar (i slazem se da je korektno reci hvala, bez obzira tko koga i zasto mijenja), a pricanje o osjecajima i bolestima je drugo. 

I ne, nije isto prehlada djeteta i odlazak na MPO. Neke bolesti su takve da ljudi o njima ne vole pricati, a zasto bi i morali (nije samo MPO takav, recimo o psihickim bolestima, nekim drugim "osjetljivim" bolestim koliko znam ljudi isto ne vole pricati, sto iz nelagode, sto od straha, ma iz sto razloga. I stvarno mislim da se nemaju zasto izlagati kolegama koji, da prostis, zabadaju nos).

Ako s nekim radis 8 h dnevno mozete biti dobri kolege a da ne morate bas dijeliti intimu. Posao je posao, radno okruzenje je jedno, a privatni zivot drugo. 

Meni se cini da te boli sto ti se kolegica ne povjerava, pokusavam objasniti da nema potrebe da to osobno shvacas.

----------


## frka

> za ovo što sam napisala oko stigmatizacije - netko tko želi da ga se shvati i razumije nema baš slobodu "protrkeljati neku glupost".


a zašto bi ti ili bilo tko drugi imao "slobodu protrkeljati neku glupost", a MPO par ne? ne razumijem logiku. ako netko, bilo iz neznanja, bilo iz zloće, može postavljati ona gorespomenuta "glupa" pitanja, zašto MPO pacijent nema pravo na vlastite "gluposti"? ljudi smo i svašta nam izleti - nitko nije cijepljen od gluposti i so what ako nekome izleti dok god to nije zlonamjerno. lijepo kažeš "gle, to ti je bez veze - nije to baš tak" i bok. i koliko sam shvatila po tvom opisu, nije baš da te tvoje kolegice traže razumijevanje - pa ne žele niti razgovarati o tome.

----------


## Sumskovoce

> i opet, mislim da samo netko tko ne voli djecu ne može tolerirati nekome MPO. ali da se ne može o tome voditi nikakav razgovor, to ne kužim.


Eto kod mene je bilo baš obrnuto, moja nadređena koja otvoreno govori da ne voli djecu, tolerirala je moj MPO put bez problema, pitala me sve i sa zanimanjem slušala.
Ali sada nikako nema razumijevanja za moje bolovanje radi djece, nit za moje negodovanje oko službenih putovanja opet radi djece. 

Bila sam s obje strane, mijenjala trudnice i kolegice s djecom dok sam svoju djecu samo sanjala, nije mi bilo lako - one su imale ono o čemu sam ja samo maštala. Mijenjala sam ih bez problema.
Bila sam i u postupcima, gdje su rijetki kolege/kolegice imali razumijevanja za moja odsutstva i psihička stanja.
Sad imam svoju djecu i opet imam kolege/kolegice + nadređenu koja ima vrlo malo razumijevanja za moja bolovanja (koja su btw vrlo rijetka).
I što shvatiti - postoji Zakon o radu koji svakome od nas daje određena prava za vrijeme bolovanja (svoga, muževa, dječjeg) i treba ih se držati, i mi djelatnici i naši poslodavci.
A kako će kometirati kolege/kolegice - to mi je postala zaista minimalna briga.

----------


## littletunafish

eto, nitko o tome ne želi razgovarati, a problem je kad ljudi iz okoline ne kuže ili nešto krivo kažu. nemojte se cure ljutiti, ja stvarno svima želim najbolje i da se dugo ne muče po tom pitanju. tu se priča o zakonu i pravima, a ja vjerujem da ste i svjesne da ponekad, više od zakona, su bitniji međuljudski odnosi. i nemojte odmah brkati - ne moraš biti najbolji prijatelj s kolegom da bi imao dobre ili korektne odnose. a kad nekoga godinama mijenjaš 2 mjeseca ili duže godišnje, ako ti je to osobno svejedno, onda nemam ni ja više suosjećanja u tom slučaju

----------


## mare41

tuna, pa ide se na bolovanja kad su djeca bolesna, jel se i to onda krivo gleda? tad je normalno da zamijenimo kolegice, pa kad su edukacije u pianju zamjenjuješ kolege pa ne daj Bože neke druge bolesti...i neplodnost je bolest, pa zašto onda to smeta kolege kad se za to uzme bolovanje?

----------


## mare41

> a da ne bi bilo drvlje i kamenje, ja bih najradije da svi koji žele i dobiju djecu, na bilo koji način koji im je moguć ili prihvatljiv.
> a komentar vezano za posao je nakon što se nekoliko godina ponavlja isti scenarij, a ja sam nekoliko godina radila čak i dupli posao. i znam da to nije namjerno, i da bi svi ti ljudi najradije da ne moraju prolaziti kroz sve to,i da mogu, ja bih i 2 godine mijenjala nekoga kad bi to pomoglo, ali onda bi bilo pristojno da se podijele i osjećaji oko toga, ili barem najavi, a ne ko budala da nagađaš svaki put kad netko ode na bolovanje zašto i zbog čega i koliko će trajati..


čitam unazad, jer nisam stigla prije....
nisam bila u situaciji da posao trpi zbog mojiih postupaka niti da kolega zbog toga pati, ali bilo je puno dobronamjernih pitanja, koji tada meni nisu sjedali pa sam prestala govorit kud idem, o onih jel sad beba u trbuhu sa značajnim glađenjem mog trbuha do onih jesam li trudna ili ći dobit mengu (nakon transfera), a ja sam naivno govorila svima sve od ciljanih pa nadalje, jednostavno su neki komentari neukusni, pokušavala sam razumjeti tu drugu stranu, dobronamjernu, željnu razgovora i diobe osjećaja, al nije išlo sa svima, sa nekima da, al ne previše jer ljudima to bude prenaporno slušati..

----------


## Snekica

tuna, kad se majka vrati s bolovanja zbog djeteta, ona je sretna jer joj je dijete konačno zdravo, a kad se mi vratimo na posao nakon x neusješnog postupka - tužni smo, ne želimo vidjeti nikog, želimo se samo sklupčati na kauč i plakati, a opet moramo raditi, ići u trgovinu, nasmijati se strankama... eee to je jako teško... jako boli... A to roditelji koji su došli do svog djeteta bez MPO puta ne razumiju, i nikad ni neće jer je to sasvim normalno. Znaš onu staru _sit gladnome ne vjeruje?_!

----------


## Charlie

Tuna ja tebe fakat ne razumijem, sto tebe zapravo muci?

Da, moze se biti s nekim dobar kolega i imati korektan poslovan i cak topao odnos, a da se svejedno ne prica o intimi, ako tako netko ne zeli. 

Tvoje suosjecanje tu nije bitno, ne mijenjas kolegicu iz suosjecanja nego jer ti je to posao, jer je tako odlucio onaj iznad. Makar se medjusobno mijenjali dva mjeseca godisnje (btw ja ne znam nikoga tko je tako puno na bolovanju zbog postupaka, ja npr. nisam nikad lezala nakon transfera).

I uopce, ali uopce se ne slazem da su medjuljudski odnosi za MPO bitniji od zakona. Zakon je taj koji za MPO pacijente doslovno nekad znaci biti ili ne biti (kao za vrijeme Milinovica, a i sad za neke parove). Suosjecanje i razumijevanje gore ili dolje, ako zakon ogranicava lijecenje...

Stvarno ne kuzim sto bi ti zeljela, da ti kolegica place na ramenu, da ti prica pojedinosti o postupku, da sto? Ako niste toliko bliske, zasto ti je to vazno? Sto bi ti imala od toga a da ti je tako vazno, da bez toga gubis suosjecanje a inace "svim parovima zelis da sto brze postanu roditelji"? 

Mene na poslu ne zanima tko se razvodi, kome je svekrva udav, cija zena ne kuha i cija djeca rade probleme u skoli. Pa ni tko ide na MPO a kome se dijete zalomilo. Na poslu - radim, a ne razbijam glavu tudjim privatnim zivotom, sto ne znaci da nismo dobri kolega i da nekad na pauzi ne potracamo i nesto ne podijelimo. Ali zahtijevati da ti netko podastire svoju intimu, tko to ne moze ili ne zeli, stvarno ne razumijem. Sva sreca da nemam takvih kolega!!

----------


## Argente

littletuna, iako nisam od osjetljivih, ovo tvoje s poslom mi nikako nije sjelo. Implicira da se neplodni beskonačno potežu po bolovanjima, što je daleko od istine (pogotovo za one koji rade u privatnim firmama). Dulja bolovanja se eventualno koriste na početku jer u prosjeku već nakon drugog postupka žene skuže da od preventivnog mirovanja nema dokazane koristi i vraćaju se na posao jako brzo. Tako da, godinama mijenjati nekog po par mjeseci godišnje- ne kažem da je nemoguće, ali svakako nije pravilo.

U mojoj firmi npr. bile smo nas dvije na MPO, kolegica 6x i ja 4x. Obje smo uvijek koristile bolovanje ili GO za punkciju i transfer, eventualno iza transfera dan-dva. Lako je izračunati da su me u cjelokupnom MPO stažu kolege pokrivale maksimalno 16 dana. I nije nam padalo na pamet radi neke lakše bolesti ostajati doma, jer smo štedjele dane za MPO.

Druga stvar, često se ne može unaprijed znati kada će se točno otići na bolovanje jer to ovisi o ciklusu. Koliko ćemo ostati - možda se odmah vratimo jer transfera ni ne bude, a možda budemo morale ostati par tjedana jer padnemo u hiperstimulaciju...ako ostanemo trudne, možda bude sve OK pa ostanemo raditi, a možda od početka trudnoća bude rizična pa se ni ne vratimo.

Ja sam "mijenjala" kolegicu koja je otišla na porodiljni godinu i pol- pa neću valjda od nje očekivati da mi za to zahvali? Pa nije ona kriva što je šef tako raspodijelio posao.
A ovo "da sama informiraš okolinu, ljudi ne bi bili bešćutni" na kraju dana uopće ne stoji. I najupućeniji s vremenom izgube empatiju ako stvar predugo potraje. Nažalost, to je tako sa svakom dijagnozom.

----------


## littletunafish

uh što ste me iznapadale, nadam se da pomaže!
nažalost, u primjerima koje navodim je baš kako sam rekla. nekoliko godina po 2 mjeseca godišnje.evo čak nisam ni znala da to "smije" biti kraće.
ali nema veze - to je totalni shit, jer znači da nekoliko godina pokušavaju. 
nego, kod nas kad smo tako mijenjali kolegicu koja je išla na porodiljni,a šef rasporedio posao između nas par, ona je dala do znanja da je zahvalna - odnosno, barem da se ne slaže sa šefom koji je tako odredio. naravno da nije ona za to kriva, ali je pokazala empatiju.

radim u takvom (manjem) kolektivu da ipak svi kažu kako zašto di, a jedino je o tome tabu pričati. zašto je tako grozno očekivati da će osoba reći - čuj, idem na postupak sljedeći tjedan. prvi put kad sam mijenjala, mislila sam da baš ta žena umire koliko je dugo nije bilo, grozno.

i zar se stvarno svi vi toliko distancirate od kolega?

----------


## innu

Ma ja, da iznapadale, pa ti napišeš svoje, mi svoje i to je to. Vidi, to distanciranje od kolega ti je isto jako individualno, kako meni nije problem pričati o tome, tako nekome ne pada na pamet, i to treba poštivati, i tu je po meni priči kraj. 
Bolovanje za postupke ima svoju šifru, i po zakonu traje toliko i toliko, a koliko će se dana biti na bolovanju je isključivo stvar dogovora doktora i pacijenta. Netko se poslje punkcije osjeća super i spreman je drugi dan za na posao, a netko danima još ne može ništa od bolova. Opet individualno.
Smatram da negodovanje zbog preopterećenosti poslom nastalo usljed nečijeg bolovanja treba isključivo usmjeriti prema onome tko je zadužen za preraspodjelu, nikako ne prema osobi koja koristi to isto bolovanje pa bilo ono zbog mpo ili gripe.

----------


## krojachica

Tocno kaze innu.
A tebi  bilo lakse kad bi njeno bolovanje radi mpo shvatila kao svako drugo bolovanje,dakle stanje umanjena zdravlja koje nije sama odabrala.

----------


## Argente

Nemoj se čuditi napadu, još je i blag s obzirom na to da si krenula od premise da je MPO između ostalog stigmatiziran jer se mi MPOuše smatramo nadmajkama i s visine gledamo vas običan plebs koji je tu da šutke odrađuje naš posao.

Sve moje kolege s kojima imam iole neki odnos znaju za moje postupke, ja samo načelno branim pravo osobe da ne raspreda o svom zdravstvenom stanju s onim s kim ne želi. Shvaćam tu potrebu jer i kod mene postoji nekolicina s kojima mi se ne priča o tome.

Osim toga, žene se boje za posao, pa djeluju sistemom noja misleći: iako svi znaju, ako se budem držala low profile možda to ne bude glavna odrednica mene kao radnice.

Uglavnom, to što se tvoje kolegice bez riječi skupe dvaput godišnje na po mjesec dana, traže suosjećanje dok istovremeno frkću nosom ako se ti drzneš nešto priupitati - ne, to nije zajednička karakteristika svih neplodnih, to je samo karakteristika tvojih kolegica.

Ista stvar s mjerenjem ljubavi; hvala bogu, svatko ima pravo sebe smatrati boljim roditeljem od drugoga jer se po svojim mjerilima više žrtvuje za dijete (bilo to kroz trnovit put do roditeljstva, zajedničko spavanje, produženo dojenje, izbor karijere majke-odgajateljice i sl. na čemu se lamentira na n tema), to natjecanje postoji otkad je svijeta i vijeka. Ima i bit će boljih roditelja od mene, a ako netko to misli za sebe a po mojim mjerilima to nije, to me može samo zabaviti  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

OK, da se tema sad ne pretvori u tumačenje tuni 'ali majke mi, nismo svi takvi'  :lool: 
Meni je drago da se progovorilo o tome kako nas vidi tj. što nam zamjera opća populacija. Zato tuna hvala ti na iskrenosti - evo, kao što je do nas doprlo to kako nas ljudi izvana često vide, nadam se da će i nama uspjeti ispraviti neke krive Drine. Nama neplodnima je zaista u interesu da poradimo na vizibilitiju end imiđu, obavijenost izmaglicom misterije i patnje je tako passe  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Argente, LOL i zagrljaj! 

I to mesijanstvo-patnja koje je puno puta meni pribijano, mene to, doduše, zabavljalo, ali it's so not me (moj "križni put"). Niti mislim da sam ueber roditelj, ali tko zna što sam pisala pred xy godina, kad je tema bila aktualna. Na bolovanja nisam išla, Maribor je omogućio doslovno da po postupku nestanem na maks dan vremena ili pola dana, trudnoću odradila (ne toliko zbog drugih, koliko zbog moje glave, što bi bilo da sam doma imala vremena guglat, i ovako sam bila u oblacima).

Svaki neplodni je drugačiji i drugačija mu recepcija paše, ja sam prvo pričala (kad sam se nadala), pa sam prestala, ono, besmisleno više, koga to zanima više, a svi su počeli zamjerat (kolege ne zbog krivog rasporeda nego ono što se više pati, kad će shvatit), a isto tako i starci (koji su bili "dosta više toga, pa vi ste razumni ljudi/doktori vas navukli" đir).

Sestra je jecala od smijeha kad je izašla neka moja aktivistička anonimka od intervjua di sam (u našim očima) ispala "MPO gospe", a moj MPO smrzlić Mali Isus.... ali i to je tada išlo u rubriku "publika traži jecaj (ne od smijeha) da se tema probije do nezainteresiranih".

Ne kažem da nije bilo patnje i teških dana, ali nemoš' baš patit aktivno 10 godina... to se pretvori u neko autoironično tupilo. Opet, moja priča je pak lakša od xy drugih, nema nekog jedinstvenog recepta, osim općeg poštovanja - pratit komunikacijski onog potrebitog - tako je u svakoj drugoj bolesti.

Pedeset nijansi sive ima na sto tema.

----------


## ina33

BTW, za znatiželjne - prema zaštiti tajnosti podataka čak niti šef ne bi smio pitati zbog čega si na bolovanju, nego samo koje je očekivano trajanje, a kamoli kolege.

----------


## Mali Mimi

jest ali sve saznaju po šifri tako da nemožeš se sakriti

----------


## ina33

> jest ali sve saznaju po šifri tako da nemožeš se sakriti



I to djelatnici kadrovske ne bi trebali dalje, kako nam je došla EU, mogao bi neko tužiti oko toga, ma koliko se mi iz lokalne perspektive smijali na tu temu. 

Osim toga, opet, koga briga, dok se međusobno sami "zabavljaju" s time, a ne tlače tebe, ako se tebi ne priča o tome.

Zabadanje nosa neželjeno treba oštro odrezat, po meni. Protuzakonito je pitati i za planiranje trudnoće (u odnosu šef-djelatnica). Fair je pitati kad ćeš doći i slično.

Čisto da se malo podsjetimo oko toga kako to zakonski stoji, drugo je dobra volja i karakteri - neko priča, neko šuti itd. - rubrika "fakultativno". Ali, da neki kolega ima očekivati da mu sad ti podastireš planove - e, nema. Ako ima problem, zna se put - neka eskalira šefu i on neka menadžira, zato je tu i zato je plaćen.

----------


## ina33

Pri čemu ja mislim da je mirovanje nakon transfera, osim ako nema hiper, nepotrebno, ali na to i maratonci nadođu, pa nakon prvih 5 mirovanja stanu s tim. 

A ako ćemo razgovarati o "burzi bolovanja", moguće da u nekom kolektivu češće idu roditelji za malu djecu ili se nekako snađu, ne znam. Nije niti važno, iako je stvar s MPO-om da su žene kod nas uporne i sustav je takav da je prespor i svaku malo te navlači za neki malo-uspješan postupak, barem ako ideš državno, stalno neki cinculir za malu šansu uspješnosti. Opet, ako gledaš, pa to bi bilo kao da neko nekoj majci komentira pa dobro dokad ti misliš rađati i imati malu djecu? Ista stvar. *Njena stvar.

*A na šefu je da menadžira nezadovoljne djelatnike i dok god je MPO osoba fair, ima i radno okruženje biti fair, a bez da zna barokne detalje.

----------


## Beti3

> Moram napisati svoje iskustvo.
> Sada, zadnju trudnocu ja i prijateljica smo bile istovremeno trudne, razlika 2 mj.
> Ona je svoju drugu trudnocu cekala 6 godina i uspjeli su uz pomoc MPO.
> Jednom sam joj rekla kako sam sretna kad mi se beba mice u trbuhu, a ona je odgovorila da je i ona, ali jos vise nego ja jer su ipak dugo cekali i vise se potrudili za tu bebu. Uzasno sam se osjecala, zar je moja sreca manje vrijedna? Moja ljubav prema bebi manja jer smo ju, eto, relativno brzo zaceli?
> Nisam joj zamjerila, pokusala sam razumjeti ali, nisam se dobro osjecala nakon njenog komentara.
> 
> 
> Ako i pretpostavimo da je istina da se bebe na koje se dugo ceka i za koje se projde trnovit put da se dobiju vole drugacije ( da ne napisem vise), a sto onda ako ta ista mama zatrudni spontano sa drugim djetetom i to odmah nakon sto pozeli imati drugo dijete? Zar je onda ljubav prema drugom djetetu iste majke drugacija jer je do trudnoce doslo brzo i spontano?



Posve se slažem sa ovim postom.
Već mi je na prvoj strani zasmetalo u šumskovoćinom postu ( iako mi je šumskovoće jako draga forumašica)  da se roditelji više brinu za dijete nastalo MPO-om. To ne može biti istina.
A kako se tek gleda na dijete koje se rodi nakon smrti prethodnoga? Ima raznih situacija. Nije potpomognuta oplodnja i neuspjesi iste najgora stvar na svijetu. Nadam se da me shvaćate. 
Meni bi bilo u redu razgovarati o MPO sa prijateljicama i poznanicima, nije to tabu. Uopće nije. Dapače, pokušavanje stvaranja novog ljudskog bića, pa na koji način to bilo, je dobra tema. Da li pri tome pričaš o bolničkim hodnicima ili seksu na kamenu, sporedno. Nisu uvijek uspješni ni jedni ni drugi, ali zato, kad uspiju, evo veselja. No, ako netko o tome ne želi pričati, ne mora, ali ne treba se ni ljutiti na komentare. Ljudi su svakakvi. I svašta pričaju. Zanemariš ih ako možeš. I ideš dalje.

----------


## littletunafish

> krenula od premise da je MPO između ostalog stigmatiziran jer se mi MPOuše smatramo nadmajkama


ja sam samo komentirala onaj dio di je netko napisao da više voli svoje dijete jer je teže do njega došao. ili se više brine? svi mi mislimo da radimo najbolje, ali se te stvari ne mogu mjeriti. zato, najbolje zadržati za sebe.





> Uglavnom, to što se tvoje kolegice bez riječi skupe dvaput godišnje na po mjesec dana, traže suosjećanje dok istovremeno frkću nosom ako se ti drzneš nešto priupitati - ne, to nije zajednička karakteristika svih neplodnih, to je samo karakteristika tvojih kolegica.


znam da nije, imala sam među poznatima i jedan "pozitivan" slučaj MPO, di nije bio kraj svijeta iako je isto bio dugogodišnji pokušaj (haha, i ta majka nakraju sasvim normalno voli svoje dijete). 
ali eto, ovo sam navela da i vi znate da se to može tako manifestirati, a onda stvarno i ispadne kako si rekla - plebs mora šutke odrađivati. kao što sam i napisala, ali se taj dio poopćio, zamjeram nekim kolegicama, a ne svim osobama u MPO.
enivej, iskreno se nadam općenito što manjem bolovanju, i sebi i drugima.

----------


## Shanti

> ja ću po pitanju nekih komentara od IVF-uša potpisati Charlie, a od ostalih vertex i AdioMare - neki su komentari baš neumjesni. i nevezano za ovaj topic, masu sam puta naletila na komentare koji su me beskrajno živcirali jer insinuiraju da parovi koji su prošli MPO svoju djecu više vole, cijene ili ne znam što... bullshit! začeli je mi na zadnjem sjedištu auta ili u Petrijevoj zdjelici, nema te šanse da bi mi osjećaji i odnos prema djetetu bili drugačiji! ona je naš centar svijeta, apsolutni prioritet i izvor bezuvjetne ljubavi. i tako je i svakom drugom normalnom roditelju, dobio on dijete spontanim začećem, MPO-om ili posvojenjem. druga je stvar što su ljudi različiti, a time se i "stilovi" roditeljstva razlikuju. 
> 
> AM, ipak mislim da si sa Zdenkinim primjerom fulala poantu - ako se ne varam, njezin se odgovor odnosi na većini posvojitelja glupe komentare o njihovoj plemenitosti i humanosti jer su učinili tako dobro djelo i pobrinuli se za VLASTITU DJECU. a oni to, kao RODITELJI, apsolutno ne doživljavaju tako - nikome ne bi palo na pamet takvo nešto reći nečijem biološkom roditelju. i o tome baš i govorim - roditeljska je ljubav nenadmašiva i potpuno neovisna o načinu ostvarenja roditeljstva.


Čitajući topic do ovog posta, kao dvostruka mama, jednog djeteta koje sam posvojila i jednog koje sam rodila, s iskustvom u MPO-u, u mislima sam počela pisati svoj komentar, ali ga je frka već napisala, pa bih ovo potpisala, od riječi do riječi.

Frka,  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

> a što se tiče (moje) neinformiranosti, ja recimo zamjeram nekim kolegicama koje su u postupcima, i očekuju da ih se ništa ne pita, i moraš paziti što reći da se ne uvrijede, i kad ih se nešto pita kolutaju ono "kako si glupa da to ne znaš", ali zato očekuju da ih 2-3 puta godišnje zamjeniš na poslu po mjesec ili više, ovisno o ishodu. 
> ja znam da je to osobna drama koja nije laka, i grozno mi je kad se vrate raditi jer to znači da nije uspjelo, ali u toj varijanti barem bi ta osoba trebala malo pregristi i onda podijeliti nešto sa svojom okolinom i ne uvrijediti se kad slučajno pitaš nešto glupo. da sama informiraš okolinu, ljudi ne bi bili bešćutni.


Opet mogu potpisati reagiranja Charlie i Frke na ovaj post.

Ta osoba bi ne "malo", kako si napisala, nego očito jako puno toga trebala pregristi da bi to "dijelila sa svojom okolinom". Opet od osobe do osobe, neki će vrlo rado podijeliti sve detalje sa svom zainteresiranom (a možda i nezainteresiranom) javnošću, bližnjima ali i onima koji su im samo kolege na poslu, a neki neće ni s bližnjima. I imaju pravo sami odabrati kome će i koliko.

Dubina tuge i razočaranja nakon neuspjelog postupka je tolika da ne znam s čime bih to usporedila... Upravo zbog toga što o tome tvoja kolegica ne priča kao što bi pričala da je imala virozu ili bila na bolovanju zbog iščašenja skočnog zgloba ti treba biti znak da njezinu intimu i šutnju treba poštovati... 

Da ne duljim, pisala sam nešto o ovome što je tema topica prije pet i pol godina na blogu, možda će ti to približiti kako se možda i tvoja kolegica osjeća. Postovi su Molim vas, nemojte me nikad pitati i Opusti se.

----------


## sara10

Slažem se u potpunosti sa Shantinim postom, a posebno ću istaknuti ovu njenu rečenicu  *"Dubina tuge i razočaranja nakon neuspjelog postupka je tolika da ne znam s čime bih to usporedila..".*. Baš tako...i onda kako to objasniti kolegama ne poslu kada (uglavnom) nemaju pojma o MPO-u, o tome šta žena i par prolazi i kako je to teško i uglavnom misle da to nije kraj svijeta, da ima i gorih stvari u životu, i da ima naravno, ali u tom trenutku nama je to kraj svijeta, misliš da više nemaš snage za dalje...da nika nećeš bit roditelj...
Ja sam, nakon ne znam točno kojeg neuspjeha, sjedila za svojim radnim stolom na poslu, a, ispred mene ekran kompa koji zaklanja moju glavu od dvoje kolega koji su sa mnom u uredu i suze su samo tekle i tekle (glasa nisam pustila), nisam ih mogla zaustaviti...al, sreća, zbog mog kompa me nisu vidjeli (sa suzama na licu) i drago mi je da je tako. 
I istina, sami trebamo dozirat kome i koliko reći...a mislim da na našem MPO-u putu itekako se dobro iskristalizira kome i dokle možeš šta reći.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Nisam prošla iskustvo parova koji se bore s neplodnošću. Njihova borba i muka mi je bliska po tome što kada sam bila mlađa dobila dijagnozu policističnih jajnika. Sjećam se da sam već unaprijed plakala noćima bojeći se da neću moći imati djecu. Čim nam je situacija dozvolila, probali smo i bogu hvala, ubrzo sam zatrudnila. Prema ljudima u MPO priči imam suosjećanje i molim se za njih da dobiju ono čime smo mi blagoslovljeni. Svim srcem ih podržavam. Isto kao što i u profesionalnom životu imam priliku susretati žene koje se bore, riječi dobronamjerne su uvijek dobro primljene.

----------


## Vrci

> jest ali sve saznaju po šifri tako da nemožeš se sakriti


Na novim doznakama ne pse sifra, to je plus

----------


## bubekica

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/150941024983900147/

----------


## 123beba

> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/150941024983900147/


tu je stvarno sažeto sve...

----------

